# Lab bases antigen test now accepted



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Just announced, no more PCR test required, you can now use a lab based, you still need a certificate, antigen test within 24 hours of departure. IATF 165.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Just announced, no more PCR test required, you can now use a lab based, you still need a certificate, antigen test within 24 hours of departure. IATF 165.


Correction IATF 164 updated.


----------



## Phil UK Btn (Oct 28, 2021)

Ok, so how does this stack up with the One Health Pass?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Phil UK Btn said:


> Ok, so how does this stack up with the One Health Pass?


I guess you record the result the same as with the PCR test.


----------



## Phil UK Btn (Oct 28, 2021)

The registration form has a selector "Do you have RT-PCR test result taken 48 hours...". If you select Yes then a field is provided to upload an image of the PCR test result. One possibility is that you select Yes even if you have Antigen rather than PCR and then upload the image of the antigen.

Maybe!

Planning to travel next week so we will see.

Phil.


----------



## Phil UK Btn (Oct 28, 2021)

One Health Pass has now been updated to allow uploading of antigen test result


----------

